# How to solve a Rubik's Cube Blindfolded (Old pochmann) Super simple tutorial!



## Immortal Knight- Cubing (Jul 28, 2020)

Hey guys! In this video, I teach you how to solve a Rubik's Cube Blindfolded! Tried to make this video as easy to understand as possible, along with the use of animations, so that you can understand the concepts discussed in the video clearly!


----------

